
Ask HN: How to keep your startup running if you cannot monetize from day 1? - apexkid
I am trying to build a company whose strength lies in its user base i.e community driven. I cannot monetize it directly on per transaction basis like Ecommerce or Uber.<p>I have two major challenges. 
1) First is how to keep it running when i am not generating any revenue?
2) Secondly, how to validate my idea and product-market-fit if your customers use the product for free.
======
matchmike1313
I would love to do my best to answer, can you share a little bit more about
your audience and the problem the product solves? At that point I could give a
much more thorough opinion on your situation.

~~~
apexkid
Sure, I will love to share with you. Most students in my country face a lot of
problem in trying to build their skills for a good career in future specially
those who are not from top universities. My product is about connecting
college students in tech fields (like computer science) with people from
industry who are willing to help and guide them.

~~~
matchmike1313
Oh okay, thanks for the background. If I were in your shoes, I would push as
hard as I could to build a simple prototype, and then attempt to get as many
meetings as possible with industry leaders that could (sponsor) your app. It's
really in their best interest if you're solving a problem for the students and
the firms.

~~~
apexkid
Thanks for your suggestion. I am onto it. :)

